# Tattoos turkey related



## Matthew Cabe (May 15, 2013)

I'd like too see what some of you all have. The thought has crossed my mind a few times just never seen many on anyone. Thanks guys and ladies for showing your turkey related art work


----------



## LIPS (May 15, 2013)

I would like to see some too


----------



## Arrow3 (May 15, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (May 15, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Here's mine.



Like it bro


----------



## blong (May 16, 2013)

I got the spur in NOLA pre Katrina after a Dolphins and Saints pre season game. I had the dogwood added 3 years ago on our annual trip to Mo.. The dogwood reminds me of spring and new beginnings ,the crucifixion and my sins being washed clean as snow!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 16, 2013)

danged tattooed freaks


----------



## MKW (May 16, 2013)

I got this one last year. Turkey track with some tribal designs around it. My brother drew it for me.




Mike


----------



## Matthew Cabe (May 16, 2013)

MKW said:


> I got this one last year. Turkey track with some tribal designs around it. My brother drew it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that mike.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (May 16, 2013)

blong said:


> I got the spur in NOLA pre Katrina after a Dolphins and Saints pre season game. I had the dogwood added 3 years ago on our annual trip to Mo.. The dogwood reminds me of spring and new beginnings ,the crucifixion and my sins being washed clean as snow!



Like it man


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2013)

That's a very vivid tatoo.


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2013)

Whoa that's some great artwork too.


----------



## chadf (May 16, 2013)

Mine is of this decal.





Can't take pic of it right now.


----------



## TenPtr (May 16, 2013)

A true masterpiece.  He seems to be a little disappointed with his choice of placement.  Clearly he lost his mind.


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2013)

Looks like that lead ink hurts pretty bad.


----------



## MKW (May 16, 2013)

Lots of talent on this sight. 

Mike


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

All right, guys... Get back on topic or posts start getting deleted.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 16, 2013)

Like this except "turkey thug".


----------



## Burney Mac (May 16, 2013)

Sweet design MKW. That thing looks good!


----------



## Tommy Walton (May 17, 2013)

I think I'm obsessed with this turkey hunting!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2013)

Quote from the forum rules!!

Any material deemed to be in poor taste or inflammatory to the forum and/or it's members can be removed arbitrarily by an ADMIN or MOD.


If you have a post that vanished .........Be concerned!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quote from the forum rules!!
> 
> Any material deemed to be in poor taste or inflammatory to the forum and/or it's members can be removed arbitrarily by an ADMIN or MOD.
> 
> ...



This has to be a joke. Are you serious?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> This has to be a joke. Are you serious?



Yes, it is serious. Mutilated deer heads and other pictures have been getting pulled for years to comply with the family friendly, g rating. For the children, you know.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 18, 2013)

Tommy Walton said:


> I think I'm obsessed with this turkey hunting!



I like it Tommy!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (May 18, 2013)

Turkey hunting either u love it or hate it. But let me think about it I hate it alot LoL


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 18, 2013)

Tommy Walton said:


> I think I'm obsessed with this turkey hunting!



Eat up with Obession!!!!!


----------



## mookyj (Mar 3, 2014)

*turkey ink*

Here's some of my turkey ink


----------



## antnye (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome ink mooky!!


----------



## mookyj (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks, very shortly all but the day of the dead turkey (chest piece)  will be completed in a healed up arm sleeve, and it looks way different as a completed work of art


----------



## Burney Mac (Mar 3, 2014)

Thats on a whole new level, pretty sweet work!


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 3, 2014)

mookyj said:


> Here's some of my turkey ink



Are you like a dang Octopus how many arms you have


----------



## GAGE (Mar 3, 2014)

You do not mess around Mooky


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Mar 3, 2014)

Got this one below around last Jan.


----------



## mookyj (Mar 3, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Are you like a dang Octopus how many arms you have



All but one (day of the dead sugar gobbler) is a right arm sleeve.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! Very cool


----------



## chadf (Mar 4, 2014)

That's some nice work!
Post chest piece when done, thx !


----------



## mookyj (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.turkey-talk.com/tblog/?p...ub-image&fb_source=og_timeline_photo_robotext

Turkey Sleeve Project is nearly all healed up. A few more touch ups to be done. Decided to give it a little more finished look by adding a little old school touches tying everything all together on upper part of the turkey sleeve.  Scot Clark (pinpoint tattoo) did the strutting gobbler, From Ascend Gallery, Sean Price did the new school turkey skull & the ghost gobbler. Adam Golden did the Weims, flying turkeys, and dogwood flowers,Josh Payne did the gentleman gobbler (upper inside bicep), gobbler head, stone turkey tracks,and all the glue tying it all together. Thanks to everyone for the great experience putting this together, and especially Josh for making it look like a grand plan.


----------



## AppreciativeFLHunter (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a dog and a hog on one side of my chest and a nature scene of turkeys on the other side, I dont know how to load pics though


----------

